# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Qualit sonore des mp3 tirs des vidos youtube

## fredlam1972

Bonjour  tous,  

Je sais comment convertir au format mp3 la piste sonore d'une vido youtube. Toutefois, la qualit du fichier mp3 obtenu aprs conversion est moindre; Le rendu est vraiment mdiocre. Il y a une baisse de la qualit par rapport au fichier sonore d'origine. Existe t-il un moyen pour que la qualit du mp3 obtenu soit exactement la mme que sur la vido ? Je vous remercie d'avance.

----------

